# How to run a 12v fan off regular output?



## lionelwood1989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi there, 
I'm in the process of making myself a Biltong Box (Biltong is like beef jerky), The basic concept is you have a regular light & a fan running which dries the marinated & spiced meat over a couple of days till it's dry.. 

Anyhow my predicament is that I'm not so hot with electrics..

So i've got my light all sorted (destroyed an old lamp)

And i need to do now is get the fan working..

i've got a 12v DC Fan (Computer fan), the problem is i don't know what kind of converter i'll need (if i need one), or how to get this running.. 

It needs to be running off a regular UK socket, (of which i don't know how many volts it is.. is it 15 or 20?), possibly even split with the light cable?

I saw on another forum it can be done using old mobile phone chargers but I dunno if that'll work?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

UK is 220v to run a 12v fan you'll need some type of transformer like a an old mobile phone charger to drop the voltage to 12v(full speed for the fan) or below depending on the fan speed needed, as well as converting from AC to DC voltage.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You will probably need to one that puts out at least 500 watts.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A PC fan uses less then 10w BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

to run a 12V fan you need a 12V DC power supply .. if speed is not important then any dc power supply that will give a voltage in the range 7 to 12V will be fine .. in fact any universal power supply would do you. Current for a 12V DC fan is usually in the 150 ~ 350 mA range depending upon the size of the fan. The red wire from the fan would need to go to the positive terminal of the power supply, the black to the negative. When you plug into your wall socket it should work. If you wire it with wrong polarity it won't spin.

*DON'T PLUG THE FAN INTO A UK SOCKET DIRECTLY .. IT WILL FRY THE FAN AT THE LEAST AND IN THE WORST CASE .. YOU WITH IT!!!*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi lionelwood1989 and welcome to TSF :wave:

I assume that you're in the UK, as you asked for the UK-socket :wink:

Your 12V PC-fan will be happy with *this* to power it. You might need to cut the plug off the end and solder the fan-wires to it (either way round and don't forget to wrap some insulating-tape around each connection), or fix some type of 2-pin connector to it.


----------



## lionelwood1989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah that's brilliant!

Thanks a lot people, I've got a 12Vdc 0.5A Power Supply on its way to me now, looking forward to putting it together 

Once again thanks a lot! 

Lionel


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it goes :wink:


----------



## lionelwood1989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Will do


----------

